# Pups in the cold



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I have been throwing around the idea of getting a couple Beagle pups. I am very interested in field trials. I have never done this before but think it is something I would really enjoy. My question is do you all think I should wait until spring to get some pups? I just feel really bad about leaving young pups outside in the winter. I realize there are numbers of ways you can keep them warm but I still feel bad for some reason. Does anyone else feel like this? Does anyone keep there hunting dogs inside. I have always heard that if you make them a house pet then they won't be good hunters. Please post any thoughts. Also if someone could give me some breeders names that would be appreciated. I am only interested in registered pups as I want to do the field trials. I would prefer them come from a pedigree of good field trial dogs.


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

Well I can't speak for beagles, but I have a lab that I use heavily for upland birds and she's a house dog and pretty spoiled. I can say being a house dog has in NO way affected her drive, skill, or desire to hunt. She know's when it's time to work and lives for it. She's crate trained, and stay's there when we're not in the house and when we are here, she has the run of the house. If outdoor life is what you decide for your dog there are plenty of kennel designs with runs or simple dog houses will work as well. Just make sure it's elevated, insulated with bedding, out of the wind, and enough room for them to stand up and turn around. There are plenty of web sites to do some research for something to suit your needs.


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

my GSP stays in the house and sleeps in bed with my son. I can say she does a better job finding them, than I do shooting them.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Thats a great looking GSP. I was going to get a GSP but got interested in field trials so I'm going to have a go at a beagle. This will be my first hunting dog. I think if I just get one it will probably stay in the house but if I get a pair, they would have to go outside as we allready have two dogs in the house. I'm leaning toward only one since it's my first. My wife would prefer just one and she would also prefer it in the house. She is against leaving a dog outside. My uncle has **** hounds which stay out in a kennel year round and she is always onto him. Could someone that raises beagles please reply here because I read on a beagle site that pups raised as pets do not make good hunters. I just don't want to end up with a dog that won't hunt because I did something wrong.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't know what age you consider a pup but remember that they may not have grown a winter coat and all you are asking for is possible trouble by keeping them out in the cold unless you provide a windproof kennel with plenty of bedding as well as an mild source of additional warmth. They should also be kenneled together to share their body heat.
I have found that beagles will be just as good a hunter if kept as a house dog provided they have plenty of outdoor exposure for exercise as well as getting used to the elements. A "doggie door" works great and allows them to come and go as they please.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Yes I have checked into several ways of keeping them warm. I found a really nice mat that goes in thier box and it's suppose to stay very warm and uses very little electricity. If I decide to keep them outside I believe I will wait till spring to get them because I want babies and I would never leave babies out in the freezing cold. Well I wouldn't leave any dog out in the freezing cold for that matter. Thanks to all that have replied. Would still like to hear from some breeders.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

I have always had beagles as long as I can remember and we have always kept ours outside...We bring them in now and then if it is really cold out but we have a pretty big Kennel outside its probably 12ft x 10ft give or take a little...and then we have a bog box in there that they run in and out of we keep a couple blankets in it and a bunch of straw...We have never had any problems with losein a dog due to cold or anything like that...Heck as warm as the winters have been here in Tusc Cty we havent had to wory about it being too cold at all this year...We have had pups and have pups right now and from what ive learned as long as you keep them a box and have straw and blankets in there for them they should do fine...


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

A few years back I had a male beagle that was a family pet, and my opinion, he could run with the best. This dog seemed very obiedent for a beagle , for they sort of have a mind of their own. The biggest problem I had with him was trying to sneak out of the house to go deer hunting. As soon as he seen me open that gun cabinet, or put on camo, he knew I was going hunting, and the look on his face when I had to leave him home........ A good dog is there to please his master, and I dont think you can give them to much attention. As far as a dog that has to stay in a kennel 24/7 doesnt get the attention that they need. I have 2 beagles now, and unfortunately I have to keep them outside, they were older when I received them and the only thing they know is outside conditions. Its hard to house train and teach them indoor manners after they have spent most of their lives in a kennel. As far as field trials, theres a lot of competition, beagle trainers that run there dogs daily, with the perfect set ups, 3-4 acre fenced in areas, with rabbits , as a training grounds. This is just my opinion, and I have plenty to learn.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Oh yeah when Beagles see the Briar Pants and Upland Jacket they go apeshit...They know what supposed to be happenin for sure!!I dont have the ones I have no trained yet but the ones I used to have they would just go CRAZY If I would walk past in hunting clothes and not let them go with...


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks for all the replys. You all have been very heplful.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

You can have a gsp and field trial as well. Do your homework. There are plenty of options getting as gsp. You can field trail, hunt test, NSTRA, NAVDHA, and on and on. GSP's will also hunt fur. They are one of the versatile breeds. You can keep the dog in the house as well. Depends on your situation.

Some people I know have runs where they have a dog enclosure inside with food/water and warmth and then a doggie door to outside where they have a small run where they can go and get some air or do their business. Pretty slick if you have multiple dogs, space and the means.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Yes I do realize you can field trial bird dogs as well but I am a long time rabbit hunter(just jump hunting, never had a dog) and just went bird hunting for the first time a few months ago. I enjoyed it thouroughly and look forward to doing it again but I can't say I would do it enough to justify having a bird dog. Besides, I can't think of a sweeter sound than a pack of beagles on the trail! I've been doing a lot of research about training and such and I'm getting pretty excited. Also if theres anyone that would like to help a newbie get a pup started when I get one I'd love to learn from a pro.


----------

